# Macro at garden



## mukul (Feb 1, 2015)

When I get close with extension tube I found little bit of breeze pushes subject off focus.
Yesterday I was trying a flower and could not get eve a single sharp shot.

I use manual focus on focus rail.
50mm 1.8 with 36mm ext tube.
F11 to 22

How do you do macro in open environment? Here higher shutter speed will not help.


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 1, 2015)

Check out a device called the "Plamp". It is a clamp for holding plants still.

Where I am, shooting just after dawn helps as there tends to be less wind than later in the day.


----------



## mukul (Feb 1, 2015)

Will a AF Macro lens in "AI Focus" give better result as it will track subject movement?


----------



## sumanchak (Feb 1, 2015)

My Macro at the garden...


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice, sumanchak. Welcome to cr


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 1, 2015)

mukul said:


> When I get close with extension tube I found little bit of breeze pushes subject off focus.
> Yesterday I was trying a flower and could not get eve a single sharp shot.
> 
> I use manual focus on focus rail.
> ...



If you are trying to get the whole subject sharp/in focus, you will need to take multiple images, each focused differently on your rail (not by changing the focus on the lens), and merge them.

Macro depth of field is quite short.



mukul said:


> Will a AF Macro lens in "AI Focus" give better result as it will track subject movement?



It will, to a point.

As focus changes, so does your macro magnification. It is called "focus breathing". If the magnification changes do not matter to you, then AI Focus may help.

Something to block the wind may help, too.


----------

